# Nikon D40 saying card full but new SD card



## tizzybelle

Hi everyone, I had an old memory card and it kept saying card is full after taking 100 pics (2gb), so I ended up buying a NEW SD card 64gb but it STILL says that the card is full. I've formatted it on the camera itself and then again on the mac but I can't take any pictures. Is it the card or the camera do you think? I'm really unsure as I used someone else's 64gb SD card and it worked fine on the camera. If any of you have any ideas I'd really appreciate hearing from you!

Thanks,

Tizzybelle


----------



## snowbear

Welcome aboard.

The Nikon's and the Mac's file structures are different so only format cards in the camera for taking photos.
Use any camera (that takes SD cards) to format the card, and take a shot - that will test out the card.


----------



## tifftiff4

Have you tried formatting it?!

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## astroNikon

Check the manual, but I believe it says something like this




> The following SD memory cards have been approved for use in the D40 digital SLR. All cards of the designated make and capacity can be used, regardless of speed.





> SanDisk 64MB, 128MB, 256MB, 512MB, 1GB, 2GB*, 4GB*+
> Panasonic 64MB, 128MB, 256MB, 512MB, 1GB, 2GB*, 4GB*+
> Toshiba 64MB, 128MB, 256MB, 512MB, 1GB, 2GB*
> Lexar 128MB, 256MB, 512MB, 1GB, 2GB*





> * If card will be used with card reader or other device, check that device
> supports 2 GB and 4 GB cards.
> + SDHC compliant. If card will be used with card reader or
> other device, check that device supports SDHC.




which means that even though you can buy a 64GB card TODAY, 
it may only use up to 4GB of the card as that is what was available THEN 
and only certain cards may work.  The D40 is an old camera and has technical limitations compared to todays cameras.  So maybe try the same brand card of the other one that you tried and see what happens.  Things were more finicky in the past.


----------



## Braineack

I have a feeling that card in simply not compatible with the old D40.


----------



## tizzybelle

tifftiff4 said:


> Have you tried formatting it?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum



Thanks for the reply! I have tried formatting it on the mac and camera.... but no use I think it's just not compatible with the camera =/


----------



## tizzybelle

I think you might be right... I'm going to try and get another SD card and see what happens!


----------



## astroNikon

It's very hard for manufacturers to create FUTURE compatibility, when that technology doesn't exist it   lol


----------



## Derrel

astroNikon is correct" The D40, and most other d-slrs of that era have a Fat32 file system issue. Buy 2-gigabyte cards!!!! Back in the day, this issue came up ALL the time.


----------



## vimwiz

The D40 doesnt support SDHC or ExFAT. Buy a new body, basically.


----------

